# Passport?



## Private (3 May 2011)

Hey check the search function couldn't find anything on this...

As i'm probably going to be going to Ontario for my BMQ (L) this summer was wondering if i will need a passport?
I dont have one already and i know it takes a few months to get....


----------



## Silverfire (3 May 2011)

When I went to BMQ, I brought my passport for the flight from Toronto to Montreal, but even still, it was not necessary for me to have.  

Your passport is not mandatory as far as I know, but they're always beneficial as it is a piece of ID should you ever need one.  

As for the length of time to get a passport, for Canadians residing in Canada, it takes 3-4 weeks


----------



## Private (3 May 2011)

Oh, i guess the return time has gotten quicker since last year. Well that's good to know, thanks.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2011)

Having a passport is not a bad thing, but you do not need it for BMQ.


----------



## LoKe (3 May 2011)

I'm going to assume you're asking if you need it for travel within question, and the answer is no.  It's a good thing to have to avoid any hassle later, but as mentioned above it is by no means required.


----------



## Rheostatic (3 May 2011)

You do not need a passport for domestic travel.


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2011)

Even when a passport is required for duty travel, the military takes care of getting you one.


----------



## Journeyman (4 May 2011)

All that being said, you don't need a passport to do BMQ in Ontario. If that's your only concern, stop now.


Still here?

OK; should you wish to travel, a passport is a very useful document within North America and an absolute necessity beyond the continent.

If you've got the time, you may as well apply for one now. One of the joys of military service is that they tend to send you to bizarre places. It's true, you don't need a passport to get where the Army sends you, but if you have one it's much easier to explore an awesome number of places once you're on the other side of the planet.

One of my joys (I'm a fan of simple pleasures) is to occasionally check out the border stamps in the several tattered passports I have. It's best to start early


----------



## Pusser (4 May 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK; should you wish to travel, a passport is a very useful document within North America and an absolute necessity beyond the continent.



Even within the continent it is now a necessity.  If you want to walk or drive across the border into the US, you will now need a passport.  With the Bloq Québecois all but dead, you won't need one to travel anywhere in Canada, including Québec. ;D

Even if the CF sends you abroad, we generally see to it that you get a passport (and we even pay for it in some cases).  The only real exception to this would be if we were invading...


----------



## Eowyn (4 May 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> All that being said, you don't need a passport to do BMQ in Ontario. If that's your only concern, stop now.
> 
> 
> Still here?
> ...



A passport is required to travel to the United States.


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2011)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> A passport is required to travel to the United States.



For personal travel, yes. For duty travel to the US, a passport is not required. NATO travel orders will suffice.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2011)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> A passport is required to travel to the United States.



For personal travel, if you are flying, yes.  If you are driving from Ontario, Quebec, Manitoba or B.C. the enhanced provincial driver's licence is sufficient.

*Edited for spelling mistake, but I've been quoted so it's there for all to see.


----------



## Danjanou (4 May 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> One of my joys (I'm a fan of simple pleasures) is to occasionally check out the border stamps in the several tattered passports I have. It's best to start early



You ever notice just when you get in nicely beat up and full of interesting pick up lines er stamps they have to go an issue a brand new one. 8)


----------



## Eowyn (4 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> For personal travel, if you are flying, yes.  If you are driving from Ontario, Quebec, Manitoba or B.C. the enhanced provicial driver's licence is sufficient.



Thanks for the information.  I'm from Alberta, so needed the passport.


----------



## Stoker (4 May 2011)

Interesting, if we sail to the US we need to have a valid passport if we get need to be sent back for any reason. All mbrs of the navy are supposed to have a passport and the navy pays for them.


----------



## Pusser (5 May 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> For personal travel, yes. For duty travel to the US, a passport is not required. NATO travel orders will suffice.



In 28 years, I've never even seen a NATO Travel Order (and I've seen a LOT of travel documents), but I've certainly heard about them.  Generally, I've always heard that they were not worth the paper they were printed on.  I've used a passport (paid for by the CF) for all duty travel outside Canada (including the US)for the past 14 years.


----------



## 211RadOp (5 May 2011)

My first posting to Germany in '89 I did not have a passport and travelled there on a NATO travel order.  When I went to California for the set up for Ex MAPLE GUARDIAN in Dec 09, on of my soldiers passport was expiring so he went on a NATO travel order as well.


----------



## aesop081 (5 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> In 28 years, I've never even seen a NATO Travel Order (and I've seen a LOT of travel documents), but I've certainly heard about them.



I always have NATO travel orders when i go to a NATO country. So you could say i have seen them multiple times in the last 6 years.




> Generally, I've always heard that they were not worth the paper they were printed on.



I have only ever seen one instance where they were a problem. I usualy use my green passport but have seen NATO travel orders used and no difficulty was experienced.


----------



## Pusser (5 May 2011)

I guess there is no one right answer.  What a surprise!


----------



## MMSS (27 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> For personal travel, if you are flying, yes.  If you are driving from Ontario, Quebec, Manitoba or B.C. the enhanced provincial driver's licence is sufficient.
> 
> *Edited for spelling mistake, but I've been quoted so it's there for all to see.



They recommend a passport here in NB entering Maine, however we have gone multiple times without. I believe they say it's 'informed non compliance' or somesuch meaning they inform you that you really should have one however they still let you enter.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jun 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> You do not need a passport for domestic travel.



No but you do need photo ID now for domestic air travel, and some people may not have any other form.


----------

